# Got my last truck!!



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I pulled the trigger on a new truck. A 2021 Chevy 2500 HD with a diesel in it. My old one is 19 years old and has 161000 miles on it and It was a little under powered for pulling the boat so I bought a new one. The new ones are set up for towing more and have a much higher horse power and tourque. The fuel economy is much higher and I have been getting 20 mpg on the highway. It is now even borke in yet!! Here is a picture of it and this one is more loaded and than the first one and was only $22000.00 more than the old one.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Beautiful truck

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Would be nice to have a new truck though I did buy a new wheeled string trimmer.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

$22000.00 more than the old one. Yow!

Glad you like it. How's the diesel for cold starts in your cold country?


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I am making preperations for the cold weather and they come with eletric engine heaters that use house current. The old one has a stand alone heater mane by Espar the uses diesel with a 12 volt eletrical side to cirulate the anti-freeze around to preheat the engine. I may either get a Honda generator or to us the 110 volt heaters or put in another Espar. both will work well. It uses glow plugs as well as a heater grid on the air intake to heat it in not so cold temps.

$22000 seems lake a lot more but it is only a little over 1000 a year increase in price and the new one has a lot more decked out than the old one. It is 7.5 inches higher off the ground than the old one is also.

I was looking to order one up but, the one I wanted was not going to be made until the 2022 ones started production this fall and the price will be higher and the have end of year rebates now. Sooner is better than later in this case.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congratulations Barry !


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

nice truck ! congrats!

I 've thought about getting another truck but I had already to give my left nut on the last one and I am still partial to the right one.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Just sold my old 2002 2500 HD for $14500.00.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Just sold my old 2002 2500 HD for $14500.00.


----------



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

Congratulations. Might as well go out there to your truck and hit it in the fender with a big hammer. That way you get the first dent out of the way and you save yourself the embarrassment of acting like a fool if it had happened in front of women and children. I know this from experience.

Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


----------

